# male vs. female toy poodle



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Now that poodle-itis has official set in I know I'll be getting another toy in the future. Oliver, our current boy, wasn't added to the pack until he was 8 or 9 and we know absolutely nothing about his life prior to ending up as a stray at animal control one state over. I don't want to do conformation with the new poodle, but do want to do obedience, rally, and agility. My other breed is border collies and over the years I've found that I have a distinct preference for girls vs. boys when it comes to training and working. As my friends have pointed out, I'm a bitch person. :angel: For those of you more familiar with toy poodles in general, have you noticed a difference between males and females beyond the obvious? In the border collie lines I have there are following generalities: boys are more happy go lucky, start out goofy and sloooooowly get a tad more serious as they mature,life is all a game, they have two speeds - full speed and full stop, they act now and think later, don't hold a grudge, are more than willing to let you give the directions. Girls are thinkers, are more concerned with getting things right, see themselves as a partner and will let you know when they think you're wrong, are a bit slower when learning something and then speed up once they've "got" it, start out sweet, reserved and careful and get much tougher as they mature. Of course there are exceptions, but this is what I've seen. Sooo...in looking for my next "wee" performance dog, what are people's opinions as far as male vs. female? My first inclination is to get a female. I did have a female pap that I did obedience with YEARS ago and we got along famously.

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

This is just me, but I've always had male poodles and have a preference for males. I find them to be more "loving" and eager to please than the female poodles I know. Mine have been extremely easy to train too. 

Having said that, *I don't think either gender if better or worse, especially for obedience and agility. A poodle is a poodle is a poodle when it comes to being intelligent and able to learn. I think it's more about matching the right dog to the right person. *Maybe I've been lucky in all my matches? 

(The girls I know "well" are just well, bitchy! LOL)


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

If you are getting a puppy for a pet, I would go with the puppy that has the best temperament suited for your household whether it is a girl or a boy. I wouldn't get hung up on the sex of the puppy, but instead the personality.

I do LOVE boys too tho.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Snorpuddle is right- let the breeder pick the puppy that comes closest to what you are looking for in a dog-
out of my 4 standards, I would say that the biggest difference between male and female was size; other than that, their personalities were unique to them, and not attributable to sex..in my opinion only, of course


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! I would absolutely rely on the breeder...they're the expert on their dogs and lines. We always match our border puppies up with their homes. I was just curious as to whether or not there were differences in TPs depending on sex like there are in borders. Both my bc mentor and myself are firmly in the girl camp, while other people I know prefer to work with males. My boys are wonderful to live with, but aren't my favorite working partners. When the time does come, though, I think I'll be looking for an older puppy/young adult...ideally a pup that was kept as a show prospect that didn't turn out as expected or one that finished early but isn't going to be used in a breeding program. Maybe even a foster situation where the breeder wants to retain breeding rights. These guys are usually well socialized, love people, and are ready to go.

Thanks again for the input.

It's not that I think one sex is better than another, it's just that I've found in my other breed there are particular characteristics that match up with me better when it comes to training and competing. It's hard to explain...my girls aren't easier to train, but I get them more than the boys. Hmmm....I'm probably not doing a good job at explaining this.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

pap2labc said:


> In the border collie lines I have there are following generalities: boys are more happy go lucky, start out goofy and sloooooowly get a tad more serious as they mature,life is all a game, they have two speeds - full speed and full stop, they act now and think later, don't hold a grudge, are more than willing to let you give the directions. Girls are thinkers, are more concerned with getting things right, see themselves as a partner and will let you know when they think you're wrong, are a bit slower when learning something and then speed up once they've "got" it, start out sweet, reserved and careful and get much tougher as they mature. Laura


Sounds just like people LOL.


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a Border Collie and he is very smart and listens well, and he was very easy to train..On the other hand I have a female Chihuahua, who was totally the opposite...Training her is like training my husband...lol...and I know with my dogs, they listen to me more then my husband, even tho I am more softer and stricter, and he well doesnt correct them when they do things bad like I do...Plus they love being around me more  

On another note I am expecting my mini poodle in 9 days  yipppie Im excited, I have been counting down now for the last 2 months....As soon as she arrives I will be taking pics and I will upload them here first thing....


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

For what it's worth, I think it is easier to get the opposite sex to what you already have. You have a boy toy.  I'd get a female. They'll be less competition between them.


----------

